# Snow Plow and 3 point hitch



## rpone_99

I have a 4wd tractor with a front end loader. I want to keep that bucket attached and mount a small Meyers plow to the hydraulic 3 point hitch in the rear. Has anyone done this and if so how did you go about mounting it to the hitch? I plan to use the hitch itself to raise and lower the plow.


----------



## K&L Salting

*rear blade*

1. You haven't stated what size tractor Cat. 1,2,or 3 three point hitch.
2. Are you only going to use the plow in reverse?
3. If your wanting to go foward buy a 3 point hitch blade it will be cheaper then trying to revamp the plow you now have.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Why don't you just get a rear blade or get a Curtis for the front loader. It only takes about 5 minutes to change from bucket to Curtis plow and back.


----------



## Fin

All you need is a rear blade/back blade that is intended to be attached to your 3pt hitch. I moved a lot of snow with this same set up last winter. I looked into the curtis plow for my tractor. It's a nice set up but a but pricey. I liked the rear blade for pulling snow away from garage doors in small driveways in condo type neighborhoods. I used the bucket moving snow and stacking. It's very versatile configuration.


----------



## CrazyCooter

Fin said:


> All you need is a rear blade/back blade that is intended to be attached to your 3pt hitch. I moved a lot of snow with this same set up last winter. I looked into the curtis plow for my tractor. It's a nice set up but a but pricey. I liked the rear blade for pulling snow away from garage doors in small driveways in condo type neighborhoods. I used the bucket moving snow and stacking. It's very versatile configuration.


It is versatile, but there's no way you'll get a good curl going with the rear blade on a tractor. It's just not fast enough. That being said, if it's just little drives and lots, you don't have to worry about it as you have the bucket and the plow to shove bankings back and move it. I use mine for moving snow and cleanups after big storms; I've plowed with it, but the truck is muck more efficient, IMHO. Course, YMMV.


----------



## Mick

I'm going to find out this year. I had a scraper blade made out of an old 9' cutting edge for the 3pt hitch and am going use it and the 6' bucket as a backup since the few accounts I have this year are within two miles of the house. I'd looked into a softtop for the tractor, but haven't found one yet.


----------



## Boondox

Like others have said, get a rear blade designed for a 3PH. Look for one with a higher moldboard, though. I used my Kubota to plow for years, but it's slow going and COLD. Now that I have a Curtis on my Chevy I still use the tractor and rear blade for pulling snow away from walls and ditches since the offset makes it perfect for that sort of thing. Plus I use the FEL to push back the snow when the truck piles it too deep. 

That said, nothing beats a pickup for speed and comfort...and the companionship of a good dog sitting next to you!

Pete


----------



## rpone_99

My tractor is a 22hp Jimna with a 3pt hitch. I'm planning on using the plow in reverse and the FEL in forward for the heavy stuff. The Meyers plow was given to me and I thought if I could find an easy way to attach it to the lower arms of the hitch I'd have the FEL and the plow ready to go and at not much cost. I have a backhoe on the hitch now attached with steel pins and my thought was to try a similar setup with the plow.


----------

